#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What are the difference between database management system and database?

## Bhavya

As much as I know Database is the collection of organised information or data, where database management system is a software that manages database. Microsoft access, oracle and MySQL are the examples for database management system. Can you guys tell me the major difference between database management system and database?

----------

